# stopping by and saying hi



## Hardened-Johnson (Feb 27, 2012)

here is alittle about me and my goals: i am 40yrs old, 5' 9.5", 180lbs., bodyfat is somewhere between 16-19%. i 've worked out on and off for a very long time and recently came back from a 4-5yr. layoff. when i started back this time i weighed 195-200lbs., after about 12 weeks of strict diet and exercise, iam down to 180lbs. i seem to hit a road block in my dieting efforts and trying to figure out what i need to do for continued weight loss. i've done the protein (chicken and fish mostly), and greens diet for a few weeks, i just finished a low carb diet and now i am going to try cycling my carbs. i am also thinking about adding some aas to the mix, but everyone on the internet is saying not to do any type of cycling until your bodyfat is down to say 12-15%. i do not fully understand this method, however, i respect the fact that alot of people believe this and something i feel shouldn't be overlooked. i have some prop, anavar, test e and eq waiting for me....i also thought about clen for 6 weeks straight to get over this plateau, but really want to know what is limiting my goals. Anyway, hi there and hope to start juicing soon.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Hardened-Johnson* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## jwallace3232 (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 27, 2012)

Howdy!


----------



## charley (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Nivek (Feb 27, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 27, 2012)

Hardened Johnson! Awesome, lol...welcome aboard!


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 27, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## GEZA (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 28, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Sheer (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome to this forum!


----------



## Dath (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## brazey (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hardened-Johnson (Feb 28, 2012)

Prince said:


> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!


sorry about that, i was just trying to give everyone an idea about my current situation and goals....

i want to thank everyone for the warm welcome and a special thank you to REDDOG309 for the rep points.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 28, 2012)

welcome


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## mateo de la ley (Mar 16, 2012)

hello


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 17, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Mar 17, 2012)

welcome to the Board - lots of good people and info here.


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

